# googong yabbies



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

Has anyone done anygood in Googong dam with drop nets in the past for yabbies , ?

Thinking of getting a few drop nets after pulling a yabbie in on bait the other day.

cheerrs


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I have had one decent go at Googong with the drop nets (2 summers back), tried a lot of different locations and caught zero, but they are definitely in there (most redfin you clean have yabbies in them). If you've caught a yabby on bait then you have a good head start on where to drop the nets


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

You might want to check with the Rangers guys. Last I was aware bait gathering of any sort is not permitted at Googong.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Doh! You are spot on Oddrod, from the TAMS brochure on Googong:

http://www.tams.act.gov.au/__data/asset ... ochure.pdf

*Some Specific Points to Remember*
-The dam is open to fishing all year. Streams and rivers are closed to fishing from the end of the long weekend in June
to the beginning of the long weekend in October.
-NSW fishing regulations apply and a NSW fishing licence is required.
-Two rods are permitted on the dam but only one in streams and rivers. The use of handlines, traps or nets is not permitted anywhere.
-Bait collection is not permitted. Please bring your own. The use of live fish or frogs is strictly prohibited.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

I've got a guide as well that I found somewhere on the net. Contains much the same information but mine doesn't have the detailed maps that are in the brochure at your link Jase.


----------



## bluezooky (Apr 17, 2006)

It's a stupid rule but as it's still classified as a trout water then yabby or shrimp nets are illegal,their allowed in Jindy and Ecumbene with Lake Lyell probably allowed after the next regulation review.


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

I have already called the GOOGONG rangers to discuss this and they told me you are alowed to catch yabbies in drop nets in googong dam , same rules - 200 only. And remember , yabbies are not fish. By the sounds of it he may not have known what he was talking about.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

linx said:


> I have already called the GOOGONG rangers to discuss this and they told me you are alowed to catch yabbies in drop nets in googong dam , same rules - 200 only. And remember , yabbies are not fish. By the sounds of it he may not have known what he was talking about.


You'd hope the Rangers would know what they're talking about. The guide I read is about 3 years old so things could have changed but I'd err on the side of caution on this one.


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeh you would think the guys that work out there everyweek would know the rules , might call up another number i have to confirm my findings. :?


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

Let us know how you go linx as I'm keen to have a go as well. I haven't had a feed of yabbies since I was a kid over in WA


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

will do.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

John, it's a bit further than Googong, but Jindabyne has really fantastic yabbying over the warmer months. It will be a bit harder to find the yabby beds with the water levels as high as they are at the moment, but once you find them it's easy pickings


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

ohhhh.. nice


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

Well after reading over all the information they have on the net a few times , it does not seem that you can use traps at all , dont know what the ranger was going on about saying that i could use them :? , tried ringing fisheries NSW but their phone services is a loopy loopy JOKE press one press two blah blah blah then loop back to the start after progressing and being on hold for 20 mins. :?

i reken you could clean up in there if you were allowed.


----------

